# Wyndham tour package



## macko420 (May 21, 2012)

On May 15th, I recieved a call from a Wyndham rep offering me what became a 4 day 3 night stay at any one of several of their resorts in exchange for taking a tour while we were there.  We had rented a unit last summer from a Wyndham owner for our vacation so that is how she had our number.  It seemed like a good deal and so I agree to purchase the stay at a cost of $159.  as part of the package, we are to recieve a $100 AMEX card and another $100 card.  I do not recall her telling me that they were going to charge my credit card an additional $199 - presumably to cover their gift cards.
I happened to check the credit card acct online and noticed the charge and without thinking it thru, called the card co and requested to dispute the charge.  Later, I figured out why they would have charged for the 'gifts'.  At this point, I am thinking that I would rather not tie up $200 indefinitely until we use the stay package at some point.  Plus I am annoyed that she didn't make the fact that they were charging an additional $199 more clear!
I guess my question is - can you 'rescind' or 'something' purchasing a tour package like you are able to rescind the actual TS purchase?  I am still in the charge dispute stage.......


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (May 21, 2012)

No lawyer here but you can sure dispute the charge with your Credit Card company...


----------



## rrlongwell (May 21, 2012)

macko420 said:


> On May 15th, I recieved a call from a Wyndham rep offering me what became a 4 day 3 night stay at any one of several of their resorts in exchange for taking a tour while we were there.  We had rented a unit last summer from a Wyndham owner for our vacation so that is how she had our number.  It seemed like a good deal and so I agree to purchase the stay at a cost of $159.  as part of the package, we are to recieve a $100 AMEX card and another $100 card.  I do not recall her telling me that they were going to charge my credit card an additional $199 - presumably to cover their gift cards.
> I happened to check the credit card acct online and noticed the charge and without thinking it thru, called the card co and requested to dispute the charge.  Later, I figured out why they would have charged for the 'gifts'.  At this point, I am thinking that I would rather not tie up $200 indefinitely until we use the stay package at some point.  Plus I am annoyed that she didn't make the fact that they were charging an additional $199 more clear!
> I guess my question is - can you 'rescind' or 'something' purchasing a tour package like you are able to rescind the actual TS purchase?  I am still in the charge dispute stage.......



Call Wyndham and ask to speak to their escalation department.  Hopefully, they will take care of it for you.


----------



## drbeetee (May 21, 2012)

I would call Wyndham (Since you already disputed) and tell them you wouldn't think of coming on a tour of the property unless they reverse the charges since there weren't forthcoming about them.  That means you get the free trip and the money back.  If that doesn't work you will still get the money back on a dispute anyway, it never hurts to take a shot!


----------



## Hobo1 (May 21, 2012)

*Dispute the Charge*

Call your credit card company and dispute the charge. Unless you gave Wyndham written authorization to charge your credit card the credit card company will remove the charge.

Under credit card law a credit card is not supposed to be charged until the goods or services have been received. A credit card can be charged in advance to guarantee a purchase for a particular price with an airline, hotel, or rental car but in those cases the buyer has purchased the service and elected to use it in the future.

This is not the case with "gifts". Wyndham should not have charged your credit card for anything but the $159.

This is an advance indication of how Wyndham will behave during your visit.


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 21, 2012)

*Beware of  3 Nighters*

I get these promotions every so often.

In my case  getting three nights  in Orlando  does not make sense.

First question: is  lodging  at BC or some hotel/motel?

Next I leave Colorado  around 10:00AM  MDT  Monday and get to sleeping accomodation around 6:00PM EDT. Unpack,  eat and crash as have to be up at 6:00AM MDT Tuesday for   3 hour sales pitch at 9:00 EDT. 

Day is half shot and not worth  going to Disney, so hang at resort.

Wednesday  do my thingy!

Thursday  have to be checked out by 10:00AM or probably earlier to catch flight back to Denver.

Not a get-a-way, a marathon and waste of  around $800 in plane tickets  and car rentals plus food and entertainment!

Yes, stop payment on credit card! Put ball in their court to provide documentation.


----------



## dumbydee (May 21, 2012)

Not the same type of thing but we went to a owner update and got a "free trip."  

To sign up for this we had to put up $50.00 and pick 3 different dates.  

We did this and the first two dates we got a letter saying they were not avaliable.  After that we never heard from them again.  I have tried notifying them to get my $50.00 back and cannot find a number and they do not answer e-mails.


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 21, 2012)

dumbydee said:


> Not the same type of thing but we went to a owner update and got a "free trip."
> 
> To sign up for this we had to put up $50.00 and pick 3 different dates.
> 
> We did this and the first two dates we got a letter saying they were not avaliable.  After that we never heard from them again.  I have tried notifying them to get my $50.00 back and cannot find a number and they do not answer e-mails.



Have encountered this with time shares and vacation clubs incentives. Person who gave to you probably paid  $30-$40 and no way in Hell can  supplier give you a $300 vacation.

One has to register and pay registration   fee like $50.00 which is fully refundable. No info on how!

Must give three  weekday dates  over three months out so cannot  dispute on credit card.

No availabity.  E-mails ignored. Call and after about 5 minutes get disconnected.

Or, they  call and  say they have a date available and must  make an additional deposit  immediately to confirm and cover taxes,  incidentals, etc..

Or, if you pay  a few hundred more can get you a great reservation.

Even worse  are gas/grocery vouchers.  Body snatcher says you will get  $300, $500 free gas, groceries , etc. However, must register, pay a fee, give tons of personal info and  supposed to get $25.00 a month  vouchers which never arrive.

Complain to BBB and they say "F" rated and AG is putting out of scamming business!


----------



## macko420 (May 22, 2012)

The credit card co, said they will contact Wyndham and we won't need to pay until if/when they provide and explanation of the charge.  OK, but at last check (approx 2 min ago), my outstanding balance still includes the charge.
I did call Wyndham and the guy that I got, said that is some kind of 'preauthorization charge' and should not be there.  he said that he thought it would already be taken off my credit card (that was yesterday).  However, if it still appears on my credit card bill when I get it, I should fax it to them and they will take card of it.
Yes, I, too believe this is a peek into how we will most likely be treated when we actually arrive at whichever resort we pick.  But then again, this is the TS game, right?
BTW, the woman that sold us the package, said that if I had any relatives that were interested, they could call and buy themselves one of these specials too!!


----------



## macko420 (May 22, 2012)

drbeetee said:


> I would call Wyndham (Since you already disputed) and tell them you wouldn't think of coming on a tour of the property unless they reverse the charges since there weren't forthcoming about them.  That means you get the free trip and the money back.  If that doesn't work you will still get the money back on a dispute anyway, it never hurts to take a shot!



Hmm, that might be worth a shot!


----------



## Hobo1 (May 23, 2012)

macko420 said:


> The credit card co, said they will contact Wyndham and we won't need to pay until if/when they provide and explanation of the charge.  OK, but at last check (approx 2 min ago), my outstanding balance still includes the charge.
> I did call Wyndham and the guy that I got, said that is some kind of 'preauthorization charge' and should not be there.  he said that he thought it would already be taken off my credit card (that was yesterday).  However, if it still appears on my credit card bill when I get it, I should fax it to them and they will take card of it.
> Yes, I, too believe this is a peek into how we will most likely be treated when we actually arrive at whichever resort we pick.  But then again, this is the TS game, right?
> BTW, the woman that sold us the package, said that if I had any relatives that were interested, they could call and buy themselves one of these specials too!!



The charges on your credit card are now in "dispute status" so even though the charges may appear on your statement they are not owed and do not have to be paid until your credit card company informs you of the outcome of the dispute. It could take up to 30 days before they (credit card company)informs you of the outcome.

The question now is do you want to continue playing the "TS game" with Wyndham.


----------



## jebloomquist (May 23, 2012)

macko420 said:


> The credit card co, said they will contact Wyndham and we won't need to pay until if/when they provide and explanation of the charge.  OK, but at last check (approx 2 min ago), my outstanding balance still includes the charge.
> I did call Wyndham and the guy that I got, said that is some kind of 'preauthorization charge' and should not be there.  he said that he thought it would already be taken off my credit card (that was yesterday).  However, if it still appears on my credit card bill when I get it, I should fax it to them and they will take card of it.
> Yes, I, too believe this is a peek into how we will most likely be treated when we actually arrive at whichever resort we pick.  But then again, this is the TS game, right?
> BTW, the woman that sold us the package, said that if I had any relatives that were interested, they could call and buy themselves one of these specials too!!



I recently did something with Wyndham, and it appeared that they put the charge on the wrong credit card. It was corrected to go onto the right card. But, I kept seeing the "charge" on the first wrong card. Wyndham was away for the weekend or something, so I got no help from them. But, the answer came from the credit card company.

Before Wyndham chose to put in the charge the first time, they did a check to see if the funds were available on the first card. That authorization request stays on the card waiting to be acted upon. The card company stated that there is no way to remove it. If Wyndham does not act on the request, in about 10-14 days it will drop off of my credit card statement. Until then, it just remains as an non-executed fund availability check. It only appeared to me to be a charge on the card, but in fact it was a request to determine fund availability.


----------

